# Is this the Lime I need?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

My test results say to apply 35lbs of Lime/1,000. It doesn't say which lime.
My Magnesium is "optimum." Do I don't want to apply Dolomitic.
I'm having a hard time finding anything that reads Calcitic Lime.

This Sta-Green Fast Acting Enhanced Lime reads 95% Calcium Carbonate. 0.9% Magnesium Carbonate.
1. Is this what I should put down?
2. Two local people told me that the test results recommendation is for Dolomitic Lime. 
They said I should only put down 1/3 of that amount if I apply Calcitic Lime. Is that true?

I'm trying to get this down tomorrow. Results attached.

Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the second image, "Derived from *calcitic* limestone". 

You do not need the fast acting type, but if that what you find, then use it. Follow the bag recommended rates.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

SiteOne sells the LimeLight Pro-Cal Enhanced for approx $12/50# bag, with a recommended application rate of 10#/1000. Here's a snip of the label to help you compare. Check out the CCE %.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

It took 3 days and lot of phone calls, but I finally found Agricultural Grade, regular Calcitic Lime locally. 
Thanks for all your help.
Rick


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

These videos are a wealth of info.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you. I had seen the second one, and I just watched the first one.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Any one tried millard citric acid too lower pH if you have high Sulfur and Calcium in soil test?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Rick S said:


> My test results say to apply 35lbs of Lime/1,000. It doesn't say which lime.
> My Magnesium is "optimum." Do I don't want to apply Dolomitic.
> I'm having a hard time finding anything that reads Calcitic Lime.
> 
> ...


@Rick S your P & K seem to be down. Any action plan recommended for that?


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello,
Yes. I applied the recommended 350 lbs of 0-45-0 Phosphorous and 250 lbs of 0-0-50 Potassium last week. 
Tonight should be our last night in the mid 20's so I am going to turn on the irrigation system tomorrow and start watering it in.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Rick S said:


> I applied the recommended 350 lbs of 0-45-0 Phosphorous and 250 lbs of 0-0-50 Potassium last week.


How big is your lawn? What are the lbs/k does that come out to? 
350 lbs of TSP / 250 lbs of SOP will be more than enough for 125,000 sq. ft. (~3 acre)lawn.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Rick S said:


> Hello,
> Yes. I applied the recommended 350 lbs of 0-45-0 Phosphorous and 250 lbs of 0-0-50 Potassium last week.
> Tonight should be our last night in the mid 20's so I am going to turn on the irrigation system tomorrow and start watering it in.


You applied 9.33 #P/M and 6.66 #K/M over your 37,500 SqFt lawn at one application?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rick S said:


> Hello,
> Yes. I applied the recommended 350 lbs of 0-45-0 Phosphorous and 250 lbs of 0-0-50 Potassium last week.
> Tonight should be our last night in the mid 20's so I am going to turn on the irrigation system tomorrow and start watering it in.


Rick, their recommendations are for the entire year, not for all at once.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

37,500 sq'. 
Rates were recommended and after several discussions with the soil test company's agronomist. 
Front yard and rear yard results attached.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Rick S said:


> 37,500 sq'.
> Rates were recommended and after several discussions with the soil test company's agronomist.


Those recommendations were total for the year. It's split to 4 different applications at least a month apart. Unless you're doing a reno and plan in tilling it into the soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rick, that amount of product all at once can kill your grass. The salts can prevent the roots from getting water. You do have bermuda which is hard to kill.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Guys.
Well . . . It's too late now. It's all down. 
Do you suggest I water it in a little every few days to move it a little at a time
or water the heck out of it to get it traveling through the soil?
My soil is not compacted. Somewhat sandy.


----------

